# Caught my husband sleeping with friend in same room



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am having a hard time with my husband since I caught him sleeping in a different room with my friend. My friend swears to me that they didn't have sex. She told me that he just slept there. When I walked in he was sleeping and she woke up. Now the night before we were all drinking. I asked him what happened and he didn't remember. I hate him, because I feel cheated. I feel like I do so much for him and I feel back stabbed. I don't know how to cope with this anymore.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What kind of weird **** goes on at your house? Are you running a B&B?


----------



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

He invited his friend and I invited my friend over. She was really depressed so we were supposed to be playing board games. We were drinking and talking. I started feeling sleepy because it 2am. I told my husband lets go to sleep. He said no that he wanted to stay up longer. I trusted him left with his guy friend and my friend.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Slap the back of his hand like the bad little boy he's acting like. Totally inappropriate.


----------



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

So he is just supposed to get a slap on wrist. He says he didn't do anything wrong. He always says I'm not happy. Well no ****.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Alrighty then!!! The two of them sleeping in the same room is not an acceptable behavior or choice. I don’t care how much he had to drink, I seriously doubt it was that much harder to make it into your bedroom than the one she was sleeping in.

My cousin once told me, "A drunk man is an honest man." (e.g; They are too inebriated to lie very well.) Basically she was insinuating men give into their emotions more easily when intoxicated. Hey ..... it's a theory.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I was being metaphorical. Whether you believe him or not, it can never happen again. And he can go pound sand. And if you really don't believe him, tell his 'friend' to hit the bricks and peddle her ass somewhere else.


----------



## lala (Jun 4, 2011)

Um...how long have ya'll been married? No offense, but sound like newly weds.

It's pretty f ed up that he went in the room with your friend instead of going to his bedroom with his WIFE. Umm...I don't know but I'd be pretty pi**ed of too.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> "A drunk man is an honest man."


_In vino veritas_ (Latin, in wine, truth)


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Strange stuff. What happened to the male friend? Did he stay the night too? 

Your friend and hibby may not have had sex (btw, were hey both clothed when the woke up?), but whatever it was that was going on (including "just talking"), it was totally inappropriate for a married man... multiplied by the fact it was all while his wife slept in another room nearby.... multiplied by tha fact that she is supposedly 'your friend'. 

Time to draw a hard & fast line ("never again something even remotely similar, or I walk"), with serious confrontation and 180. He's got Strike 1 and Strike 2, and you're hypersensitive to what constitues Strike 3. He needs to 'fess up to exactly what did happen that night, and re-commit to you for real, and now. He needs to earn your trust back. I'd also get transparency into his cell/email/facebook right now, and get everything that might be underneath out on the table. You should basically treat him like someone who's had an affair and want to work it out (assuming you both want to). 
You also might want to get into counseling based on his response, 
and whether you believe him or not.


----------

